# Look at this...



## bethh (Dec 20, 2018)

Well, Gracie needed a companion and assistant for chicken watching and yard destruction. So look who we got...


----------



## bethh (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Rammy (Dec 21, 2018)

Aaawwww!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 21, 2018)

I am in love


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2018)

How sweet!!   That has the looks of being another large pup!


----------



## bethh (Dec 21, 2018)

His name is Chewy short for Chewbacca.  He’s a love bug.  Gracie likes him which is a good thing since they will be spending a lot of time together.  

He’s 9 weeks old, weighs 20 pounds feels like 30.  Our oldest grandson loves him.  He was born at a farm with goats, sheep and chickens.   Thought I’d include a picture of Tybee after he spent the afternoon running around with Gracie.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 21, 2018)

Cute pup


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2018)

big lovable ball of fluff! He is so cute, I just want to hold him  and hug him! I know y'all are thrilled with him!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 23, 2018)

Awwww.    

If I hugged him he'd have to leave with me!     Gonna be a big one before you know it.


----------



## bethh (Dec 29, 2018)

Mini Horses said:


> Awwww.
> 
> If I hugged him he'd have to leave with me!     Gonna be a big one before you know it.



I really understand.  It's so hard having him outside and not in the house all the time.  We got him so he could be a working dog so I don't want to confuse him by letting him live in the house plus I really want him and Gracie to bond.


----------



## bethh (Dec 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> big lovable ball of fluff! He is so cute, I just want to hold him  and hug him! I know y'all are thrilled with him!


He's such a sweet boy.  We are letting him stay outside with Gracie as much as possible.  I bring him to see the chickens whenever I go over there.  I hope he will be a good guardian dog.


----------



## bethh (Dec 29, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 29, 2018)

bethh said:


> Well, Gracie needed a companion and assistant for chicken watching and yard destruction. So look who we got...
> 
> View attachment 56190


Too cute!!! I'm sure he will be a good guardian. Hopefully Gracie will give him hell when he gets to chicken chasin' age. Or maybe he'll just skip that step all together.


----------



## bethh (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Too cute!!! I'm sure he will be a good guardian. Hopefully Gracie will give him hell when he gets to chicken chasin' age. Or maybe he'll just skip that step all together.


Hope he skips that stage!!


----------



## bethh (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 2018)

That is a happy little pup! Only not so little!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2018)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 31, 2018)

Awesome! Love them dogs!


----------



## bethh (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2019)

awwww.... so cute and lovable!   I need a LGD puppy companion for Mel


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2019)

BFFs!


----------

